# Possible problem for Ruger American Pistol 9 MM's



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Ruger has found some higher round count RAP's to develop slide cracks

You can read it here

It covers Full size, Compact, regular and Pros.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I will always remember the Ruger American 9MM as a handgun I owned for the shortest time. I own a lot of Ruger's, pistols and rifles in .22 and a LCP in .380 and a Vaquero in .45 Colt. Ruger semi-automatics never appealed to me. I saw the American in 9MM and thought it would make a nice woods gun. I bought one and after the normal new gun cleaning tried it out with Remington 9MM 115 grain FMJ's. It wasn't going to set the world on fire at 7, 15, and 25 yards as far as accuracy, and I noted a low left flyer in every group. I switched to Federal and then Blazer. Groups didn't tighten up and there was that flyer. A couple day's later I bench rested it, same deal. As a control I used a CZ75 same ammunition, no flyer. I had two friends try it out and same 7 o'clock flyer. I also didn't like the trigger or the sights. I sold it three week's after I bought it to a guy that shot it and thought it was the best gun he'd ever shot. Well at 21 feet it DID put all the shot's in the target. I bought a CZ P09 for the hike's.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

IMO, it's impossible to make a decent quality gun for a very low price. Attempts frequently result in problems like this.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

win231 said:


> *IMO, it's impossible to make a decent quality gun for a very low price.* Attempts frequently result in problems like this.


Tell that to the Taurus fans. But at least Ruger will take care of it.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

win231 said:


> IMO, it's impossible to make a decent quality gun for a very low price. Attempts frequently result in problems like this.


So you get what you pay for? 
Every Ruger used to be built like a tank and fairly inexpensive like my S/A and D/A Ruger revolvers that I bought many years ago.
These days, not so much with their auto-loaders.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have a Ruger American Compact Pro, at my round count so far it will be two centuries to get to 10,000 rounds. Not my favorite gun, heavy and bulky., but I have holsters and magazines for it and I don't have anything in mind to trade for.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> Tell that to the Taurus fans. But at least Ruger will take care of it.


Lol. Well, there is probably more truth to that one than just "opinion". Taurus does have crappy CS.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Lol. Well, there is probably more truth to that one than just "opinion". Taurus does have crappy CS.


I have never had to use Taurus CS so I can't say about them, I have had to use Ruger CS and they were good. Of course it is always better not to need CS.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm kind of like Tangof. I bought a service model 9mm. Accuracy wasn't that great for me, the trigger was not what I was used to, it just felt awkward. I couldn't warm up to it, so I traded it off. Ruger customer service is great, and I hope the cracked slides is an isolated issue, not true for all of them. They have put out too many models that needed to be recalled in the past. But at least you know with Ruger, they will take care of you.


----------

